# BC, not the place for GREAT healthcare!



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

I have talked about this before, but have another interesting fact for those who are thinking of moving to BC because they have heard the province has great healthcare,. In late January, my sister went to the doctor for severe pains in her lower leg, a bone scan was suggested, 5 weeks later she finally had the scan, (5 weeks is a pretty short wait in BC), but she found out she only got in then because someone else had cancelled, and she was the first to answer the phone when they started calling people on the wait list, however, the scan found nothing, and a visit with a nerve specialist was suggested, finally, 3 weeks later she got a call to give her the appointment date for the seeing the specialist, November 2nd ,2011, thats over 7 months. 
Yah, we have great healthcare in BC. :crutch:


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

gringotim said:


> I have talked about this before, but have another interesting fact for those who are thinking of moving to BC because they have heard the province has great healthcare,. In late January, my sister went to the doctor for severe pains in her lower leg, a bone scan was suggested, 5 weeks later she finally had the scan, (5 weeks is a pretty short wait in BC), but she found out she only got in then because someone else had cancelled, and she was the first to answer the phone when they started calling people on the wait list, however, the scan found nothing, and a visit with a nerve specialist was suggested, finally, 3 weeks later she got a call to give her the appointment date for the seeing the specialist, November 2nd ,2011, thats over 7 months.
> Yah, we have great healthcare in BC. :crutch:


It is pretty sad, isn't it, but yet people and surveys still constantly rank Vancouver and BC at the top of places to live in the world, maybe waiting months or even years for some procedures isn't a concern to people until it affect thems or someone they know, Its worse than some 3rd world countries, whats even worse, is the BC government constantly denies that there is problem and still won't increase the healthcare budget to help alleviate the backlog....but we now have a new premier, so maybe things will change, but i doubt it, because as is the Canadian way, she wasn't elected by the voting public, but instead by Liberal party members, but then thats a whole different discussion.


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*hi!!*



kimo said:


> It is pretty sad, isn't it, but yet people and surveys still constantly rank Vancouver and BC at the top of places to live in the world, maybe waiting months or even years for some procedures isn't a concern to people until it affect thems or someone they know, Its worse than some 3rd world countries, whats even worse, is the BC government constantly denies that there is problem and still won't increase the healthcare budget to help alleviate the backlog....but we now have a new premier, so maybe things will change, but i doubt it, because as is the Canadian way, she wasn't elected by the voting public, but instead by Liberal party members, but then thats a whole different discussion.


Hi,

its really shocking...as i think medical facilties are good in BC...its the only problem in BC medical facilties or every state????....what about Toronto...:ranger:


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> its really shocking...as i think medical facilties are good in BC...its the only problem in BC medical facilties or every state????....what about Toronto...:ranger:


Just to clarify, in Canada its province not state, and Toronto is a city in the province of Ontario, and from what I have read on here, Ontario may not be as bad as BC, but that may just be the experience had by the writers, but only people from each province can really speak about any problems in their province. In BC, its not so much the medical facilities, as it is the lack of govrnment funding to allow them to operate at capacity. Hospitals have a government budget they have to meet, so quite often will close operating rooms and beds to save money. If a hospital is funded for 300 beds, but has say 330 patients, what does that tell you. ( 30 patients in the hallways) Recently a hospital emergency room at Royal Columbian hospital in New Westminster BC was so overcrowded over night , that they put the overflow of patients into a closed Tim Hortons coffee shop. (Google it for the whole story). Doctors are only allowed to bill the government so much, as a result they work less, which causes backups, and as a result won't take on more patients, which mean alot of people can't find a regular doctor so have to go to walkin clinics. Its not uncommon for people to wait 6-12 months for some tests, scans etc and over a year for some surgeries like hip, knee etc. The healthcare situation, and conditon of the BC medical system has been coverred alot on here recently, so i won't waste alot of time repeating things that have already been said, and can be found by using the "search".


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Disappointed !!


----------

